# Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei 

Dorschfangquoten in der Ostsee werden drastisch reduziert – auch Freizeitangler betroffen*







Deutsche Fischer dürfen im kommenden Jahr deutlich weniger Dorsch aus der Ostsee holen. Nachdem drastische Rückgänge der Dorschpopulation festgestellt wurden, sollte es ursprünglich eine Reduzierung der Fangquoten um 88% für Berufsfischer geben. Nach Beratungen der EU-Fischereiminister sieht eine Einigung aller Beteiligten nun eine Reduktion um 56% vor. Das stellt die heimischen Fischereibetriebe vor existenzielle Herausforderungen.

„Für einen, der wie ich in der Fischerei und Fahrgastschifffahrt groß geworden ist, zeichnet sich die jetzige Situation als dramatisch und existenzbedrohend ab“,
 beschreibt der ostholsteinische CDU-Abgeordnete Gädechens die Lage. 
„Seit Jahrzehnten sehen wir einen schleichenden Prozess, der die Fischerei in der Ostsee mehr und mehr an den Abgrund geführt hat. Die Überalterung der Fischkutterflotte, ausufernde Eurobürokratie, immer mehr Auflagen der BG Verkehr, schwankende Dorschbestände und die drastischen Quotenkürzungen sind Tiefschläge, die für unsere Fischer kaum noch zu verkraften sind.“

 Um die Berufsfischer zu unterstützen, soll es finanzielle Hilfen geben. Unter anderem ist eine Abwrackprämie für alte Kutter geplant. Gädechens begrüßt jedwede Unterstützung für die Fischer, zeigt sich gleichzeitig aber sehr besorgt über die Auswirkungen dieser Entwicklung.
„Wenn wir nun auf eine Abwrackprämie setzen, heißt das leider auch, dass die Kutter aus dem Bild der Häfen verschwinden werden. Dänemark bietet bereits ein trauriges Beispiel mit vielen verwaister Häfen“, 
erklärt der CDU-Abgeordnete. 
„Viele Familienbetriebe werden verschwinden und durch die jetzige Situation geht ein hochwertiger Ausbildungsberuf verloren. Wer möchte heute noch Fischer werden? Damit verlieren wir aber langfristig etwas, dass ganz entscheidend zur Identität unserer Region gehört. Es wird Zeit, dass wir uns dieser Entwicklung im vollen Umfang bewusst werden und gesellschaftlich debattieren, wie wir damit umgehen wollen.“



Auch die Freizeitangler werden künftig reglementiert. So dürfen sie in der Laichzeit des Dorsches in den Monaten Februar und März täglich nur noch drei, im sonstigen Jahr täglich fünf Fische angeln. Für den Abgeordneten Gädechens eine mehr als fragwürdige Regelung: 
„Wer soll das kontrollieren? Wer prüft, ob nicht ein kleinerer Dorsch zu Gunsten eines größeren über Bord geworfen wird? Diese Regelung konnte nur am ‚Grünen Tisch‘ von relativ ahnungslosen Politikern getroffen werden. Und wer kontrolliert die kleinen Angelmotorboote, die mittels Trailer an den vielen Campingplätzen und Jachthäfen zu Wasser gelassen werden?“

 Zwar war schon früh in der Diskussion klar, dass auch die Freizeitangler einen Beitrag leisten müssen. Aber auch hier bestehen große Gefahren für die Region. 
„Wir müssen nun schauen, ob trotzdem weiter Freizeitangler nach Ostholstein kommen oder ob sie auf andere Gebiete ohne Beschränkungen ausweichen. Das wäre gerade für den Norden Ostholsteins mit den Häfen Heiligenhafen und Burgstaaken wirtschaftlich eine sehr schlechte Nachricht, da nicht nur die Einnahmen der Angelkutterbetriebe wegbrechen würden. Auch Hotels, Gastronomie und der Einzelhandel hätten deutlich darunter zu leiden“, 
so der CDU-Abgeordnete. Gleichzeitig sieht Gädechens mit den von SPD-Umweltministerin Hendricks geplanten Verbotszonen für Freizeitangler im Fehmarnbelt ein weiteres Damoklesschwert über der Branche. 
„Hier bin ich weiter sehr engagiert, um wenigstens diese unsinnige Belastung unserer touristischen Angelbetriebe zu verhindern. Es stehen wirklich charakteristische Merkmale unserer Heimat auf dem Spiel!“, 
erklärt der Abgeordnete.

Büro des Bundestagsabgeordneten

Ingo Gädechens


Deutscher Bundestag

Platz der Republik 1

11011 Berlin


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch die Freizeitangler werden künftig reglementiert. So dürfen sie in der Laichzeit des Dorsches in den Monaten Februar und März täglich nur noch drei, im sonstigen Jahr täglich fünf Fische angeln. Für den Abgeordneten Gädechens eine mehr als fragwürdige Regelung:
> „Wer soll das kontrollieren? Wer prüft, ob nicht ein kleinerer Dorsch zu Gunsten eines größeren über Bord geworfen wird? Diese Regelung konnte nur am ‚Grünen Tisch‘ von relativ ahnungslosen Politikern getroffen werden. Und wer kontrolliert die kleinen Angelmotorboote, die mittels Trailer an den vielen Campingplätzen und Jachthäfen zu Wasser gelassen werden?“
> 
> Zwar war schon früh in der Diskussion klar, dass auch die Freizeitangler einen Beitrag leisten müssen. Aber auch hier bestehen große Gefahren für die Region.
> ...



Ich bedanke mich bei dem CDU-Abgeordneten Gädechens, der mit dieser Pressemeldung im Teil zu den Anglern und zur Freizeitfischerei schon bessere Lobbyarbeit für Angler, Angelkutter, Angeltourismus und Gewerbe macht, als der ganze DAFV und seine Landesverbände: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320871


----------



## August (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Es ist doch wie überall die Grossen werden noch Grösser, und die kleinen werden alle Verschwinden, Siehe Tante Emma Läden, genauso ist es auch in der Fischerei wer möchte den schon Famillienunternehmen sehen wenn es doch nur noch um die Industrielle Fischerei gehtund den Profit der Gesellschafter dieser Grossen Flotten. Aber Liebe Politiker dafür habt ihr ja jetzt den Mindestlohn eingeführt damit niemand nachher als Leiharbeiter irgendwo Verhungern muss. Nun ja Frage mich nur ob Irgendwann die Aktionäre für die Sozialleistungen aufkommen werden oder ob Sie statdessen ein neues Steuerparadies finden werden um nichts zu Zahlen. Mich wundert langsam nichts mehr ich weis nur eines wenn die Politik so weiter macht wird es nur noch Grosse und keine anderen geben. Aber der Lohn der Politik ist gesichert dann werden halt Vorträge bei den Grossen abgehalten und dort Kassiert. Schade finde ich nur das es mittlerweile so weit gekommen ist das wir uns in einen Angelforum wo es über das schönste hobby geht über die Politik unterhalten und Ärgern müssen Punkt


----------



## Sharpo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Mal ehrlich, was wäre denn die Lösung?

Um Berufsfischer zu retten und den Angeltourismus....nicht zu beschneiden?

Ich hatte ja in dem anderen Thread schon erläutert das ich für eine komplette Stilllegung der deutschen  Dorsch- Berufsfischerei wäre.

Aber im Grunde machen die 5t den Kohl auch nicht fett wenn man sich die Fangmenge der anderen Staaten anschaut.


----------



## lute (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Um nachhaltig zu fischen, müßte man die berufsfischerei mal für 10 Jahre aussetzen lassen und das welt weit. Ist ja nicht so, dass nur die ostsee leer gefischt ist. Sogar in südnorwegen muss man lange suchen, um ein paar anständige Dorsche zu fangen. Leider wird das nie geschehen. Erst wenn der letzte Dorsch aus dem meer gezogen wurde, wird sich die masse fragen, warum der aldi keine filets mehr verkauft und selbst dann, ist nach ein paar monaten alles vergessen, als hätte es den dorsch niemals gegeben. So ist unsere Gesellschaft, schnelllebig, desinteressiert und vergesslich. Allgemein ist ein thema nur dann interessant, solange die medien massiv darüber berichten. Stellen die medien die Berichterstattung  ein, ist spätestens nach 6 monaten alles vergessen. Super beispiele hierfür sind ebola und h1n1. Über die bedrohung von fischbeständen wird man wahrscheinlich niemals massiv berichten, dafür ist das Thema nicht reißerisch genug.
Auf politiker braucht man auch nicht setzen, da jegliche form von politik rein wirtschaftliche interessen verfolgt. Die kommerzielle fischerei zu pausieren, wäre für die politik ein super gau. Also lieber schwachsinnig angler reglementieren damit man sagen kann, man habe gehandelt.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

England hat es schon richtig gemacht , weg von der EU


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

DAS ist für mich einfach der beste Satz aus der Meldung - einfach und klar und richtig auf den Punkt gebracht:


			
				Gädechens schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Regelung konnte nur am ‚Grünen Tisch‘ von relativ ahnungslosen Politikern getroffen werden.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Tja und genau so war es

schade


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Noch liegen sie da 

www.heiligenhafen-touristik.de/webcam_hafen.html


----------



## Wegberger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Hallo,

ganz ehrlich :

Herr Gädchens konnte jetzt doch 36 Std. lesen auf welche Windrichtung er sein Fähnlein legen sollte.

Für mich ein cleverer Schachzug für mich bis Herr Gädchens mal "Butter bei de Fische" liefert.

Das war bisher Schaum schlagen im Wasserglas!

Forderung:
" Herr Gädchens nicht reden - handeln & versuchen - und transperant. Ich denke das Board hier würde sie gerne begleiten ?! (oder Thomas!?)

Und auch wenn sie scheitern, Herr Gädchens, scheitern sie transparent und als ehrlicher Politiker!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Widerspreche ich - gib Gädechens in Suche ein, schon seit Wochen kämpft der auf Seiten der Angler, mehrere Artikel und Pressemeldungen dazu.
Und er war es auch, der für mich beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister nachfragte, als mit die Pressemädels vom Ministerium nicht antworten wollten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319504

Rein vom Angeln und als Angler gesehen, ist Gädechens ein Guter in meinen Augen!.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Hallo,



> Widerspreche ich - gib Gädechens in Suche ein, schon seit Wochen kämpft  der auf Seiten der Angler, mehrere Artikel und Pressemeldungen dazu.


ok .... dann sorry Herr Gädchens -> wie kann man Ihnen helfen !? - Aber jetzt nicht entäuschen! ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Der Blick auf die Berufsfischerei sollte nicht zu einseitig ausfallen.

Wenn es heute so kommt, das Berufsfischer aufgeben und den Kutter abwracken, heißt das ja nicht zwingend, das damit weniger gefischt wird.

In der Regel hat man es mit einem Verdrängungswettbewerb zu tun und die kleinen geben auf und machen Platz für ein zwei große. Das die dann nicht wie heutzutage überwiegend mit Stellnetzen und Reusen fischen werden, sondern mit Schleppnetz und Ringwade ist wohl klar.

Ringwade wäre noch vertretbar, aber Schleppnetzfischerei möchte keiner von uns fördern.

Aber im Prinzip ist das auch wurscht, die Würfel sind gefallen und was jetzt kommt ist wohl Makulatur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Das Problem:
JEDER Angelkutter der wegfällt, ist endgültig weg (Zulassngsbedingungen Sportangelfahrzeug)
 Und das sollte zuerst vehindert werden..


----------



## Wegberger (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Hallo,

nein das ist nur ein Problem: 

Das andere Problem ist, dass diese Regelung den einheimischen Angler & Bootsbesitzer sehr gut passt!

Sie haben eine Quote ohne Ende (1650 ) und die (ja so kommt es rüber) verhassten Touris werden ferngehalten. Und die Fischer werden auch kleiner gehalten.

Von daher ist der Verband im Norden auch eher still ....und Einigkeit auf Anglerebene weit entfernt.

Sorry , wenn ich daruf rumreite ... aber das ist zu krass.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem:
> JEDER Angelkutter der wegfällt, ist endgültig weg (Zulassngsbedingungen Sportangelfahrzeug)
> Und das sollte zuerst vehindert werden..



 genau


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein das ist nur ein Problem:
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch kein Einheimischer, zumindest noch nicht. Aber wo hast du denn den Hass und Futterneid begründet gesehen?

Ich lese hier seit Tagen viel mit, aber das habe ich so nicht wahrgenommen.

Zumal es für Einheimische keiner Verbesserung gibt. Die hätten auch vor dem Baglimit jeden Tag angeln gehen können und sogar mitnehmen wonach es ihnen gelüstet.

Aber dann kann man ja nicht so eine 1650 raushauen.

Das ist doch Schaumschlägerei.


----------



## seejörg (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Ich wohne 50km von der Küste entfernt. Bin ich dann noch Einheimischer oder Touri. Ich habe kein eigenes Boot und zweimal fahren wir vom Verein zum Kutterangeln. Ach und ein Kleinboot habe ich mir auch schon mal gemietet. Ich glaube die Fangregelung trifft mich genauso wie andere Angler aus ganz Deutschland. Rein wirtschaftlich lohnt es sich für mich nicht mehr auf der Ostsee zu angeln. Die Kuttertour kostet hier so zwischen 40-50 Euro. Aber das ist ja der Punkt, ich angle nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen. Bei mir steht das Erlebnis im Vordergrund. Es sehen aber auch bei uns viele anders und diskutieren über  abenteuerliche Möglichkeiten, um die Fangbegrenzung zu umgehen. Sind auch diejenigen, die sich auf den Binnenseen an nichts gehalten haben.


Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Auch wenn es hier vielleicht nicht so ganz richtig ist, hätte ich da mal eine Frage, weil ich ja nicht alles gelesen habe. 
 Betrifft die Fangmengenbegrenzung nur unsere Deutschen Küsten oder gilt das EU weit? Also lohnt es sich für mich überhaupt noch mal nach Dänemark zu fahren um auf Alsen den Dorschen nachzustellen oder kann ich mir den Sprit sparen??? Denn machen wir uns nichts vor, für viele ist so eine Küstentour mal eben nicht Zeitlich und auch Finanziell mal so zwischendurch zu machen. Und klar möchte ich dann auch strecke machen damit ich Fischmäßig gesehen das nächste halbe Jahr mir immer mal wieder einige Filets aus dem Gefrierer holen kann. Ich will ja nichts verkaufen oder so aber ein wenig lohnen sollte es sich schon noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

EU, ICES 22-24 , also auch Als betroffen, Langeland etc..

Hier Link, nach unten scrollen zur Karte:
http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=729


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Nur wie will man das Kontrollieren???? Wenn ich mir ein Kleinboot miete und immer in der nähe des Ausgangspunktes bleibe und dann wenn Limit erreicht ans Land fahre und den Fisch umlade und dann wieder rausfahre? Wie will denn die Küstenwache so was unterbinden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was wäre denn die Lösung?
> 
> Um Berufsfischer zu retten und den Angeltourismus....nicht zu beschneiden?
> 
> Ich hatte ja in dem anderen Thread schon erläutert das ich für eine komplette Stilllegung der deutschen  Dorsch- Berufsfischerei wäre.



Genau so sieht`s aus. Gädechen gibt hier ganz professionell die Berufspolitiker, schiebt alle Verantwortung für den aktuellen Zustand der Ostseefischerei nach Brüssel und den lieben Gott ab, ohne auch nur mit einem einzigen Satz Lösungsvorschläge zu unterbreiten. Weil die würden, falls praxistauglich, Wählerstimmen kosten, weil nicht gerade populär ausfallen.

Die Realität ist doch, dass die aktuellen Quotenkürzungen, und den Dorsch interessiert es nicht, wer ihn fängt, viel zu kurz springen. Wird weiter gemacht, wie bisher vereinbart, hat es sich in spätestens 10 Jahren für den Ostseedorsch erledigt. Dann ist das Geschrei groß, aber die aktuellen Politiker haben die Hoffnung, dann vielleicht schon befördert oder in Rente zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Da widerspricht selbst Thünen (siehe Antwort Zimmermann an mich) - es geht nicht drum den Dorsch zu retten, der würde nicht aussterben, es geht nur drum, einen stabil von Fischern zu nutzenden Bestand zu schaffen an Hand EU-Vorgaben zu schaffen.

Und da ist es gut, wenn wenigstens ein Politiker vor Ort begreift, was es bedeutet, wenn jetzt Angelkutter aufgeben müssen...

Als Fischer kannste einfach ein Schiff kaufen und loslegen nach Quote - Angelkutter haben als sogenannte Sportfischerfahrzeige nur Bestandsschutz - JEDER, der da wegfällt, ist endgültig weg. 

Neubau bei um/ab 4 Mio., um das EU-konform zu machen, rechnet sich nie, eine Zulassung als Sportfischerfahrzeug ist dazu zweifelhaft.

Sooo einfach, wie es ich manche machen, ist es also lange nicht..

Gut, dass wenigstens ein Politiker wie hier Gädechens sich für Angler, Angeltourismus/Kutter/Gewerbe einsetzt...



PS:
Ich bin froh um JEDEN Politiker JEDER Partei, der sich konkret für Angler und das Angeln einsetzt und der der Massenhysterie, welche von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den GRÜNEN, gegenüber dem Angeln in allen Bereichen geschürt wird, entgegentritt..

Und danke hier deswegen Herrn Gädechens ausdrücklich nochmals


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da widerspricht selbst Thünen (siehe Antwort Zimmermann an mich) - es geht nicht drum den Dorsch zu retten, der würde nicht aussterben, es geht nur drum, einen stabil von Fischern zu nutzenden Bestand zu schaffen an Hand EU-Vorgaben zu schaffen.



Ich rede auch gar nicht vom Aussterben, sondern vom Zusammenbruch des sinnvoll befischbaren Bestand. Wenn ein Bestand zusammenbricht, heißt das nicht, dass er zwangsläufig auch ausstirbt, aber er wird nur schwerlich wieder zu einer Stärke zurückfinden, die er ursprünglich im Ökosystem hatte und damit fällt die jeweilige Art als Stütze für jede Art Fischerei weg, egal ob nun Schleppnetz oder Touristenangel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Deswegen müssen zuerst die Hauptverursacher in die Schranken gewiesen werden und nicht die Angelkutter, bei denen jeder, der wegbricht - im Gegensatz zu den Fischern -  die auch noch mit 8 Mio. € gepampert werden sollen (Angelkutter/touristik:  0 Cent!!!)..

Und Angelkuttern/Touristik muss dagegen konsequent geholfen werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen müssen zuerst die Hauptverursacher in die Schranken gewiesen werden und nicht die Angelkutter, bei denen jeder, der wegbricht - im Gegensatz zu den Fischern -  die auch noch mit 8 Mio. € gepampert werden sollen (Angelkutter/touristik:  0 Cent!!!)..
> 
> Und Angelkuttern/Touristik muss dagegen konsequent geholfen werden.



Das ist korrekt, ich lese aber bei Gädechens nix von der Notwendigkeit der umfassenderen Quotierung der Berufsfischerei. Dann würden die Fischereikönige ihm nämlich aufs Dach steigen und dazu hat er im Hinblick auf die nächsten Wahlen anscheinend keinen Bock.Und falls er diese Notwendigkeit nicht erkennbar, hat er keine Ahnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gädechens tief besorgt über Zukunft der Ostseefischerei*

Dass Gädechens zu Recht auf auf seine Fischer vor Ort Rücksicht nimmt, die ja nicht die großen Schlepper sind wie die Dänen, kann/muss man von einem Politiker, der sich vor Ort einsetzt, erwarten - die traditionelle Küstenfischerei ist ja auch nicht so das Problem.

Dennoch bleibt es dabei.
Er ist in der Frage Dorschmanagement der einzige Politiker, der klar FÜR Angler, Angeln, Angeltourismus/Kutter/Gewerbe einsteht und das auch öffentlich.

Ich meine, dass man von der Sorte deutlich mehr brauchen könnte (egal aus welcher Partei) und werde daher nicht aufhören, den einzigen, der da für Angler in die Bresche springt und das in die Öffentlichkeit trägt, auch zu loben...


----------

